

Containers, Servers and Ninefold - millioncents
https://ninefold.com/news/2015/02/17/containers-servers-and-ninefold/

======
ryanbennick
I have really liked hosting apps on their platform. Sad to see them go.

Any suggestions on where to migrate to? Or should I get get with the times and
use AWS?

